# Empty cases



## Rocky (Mar 16, 2017)

Does anyone have a source for empty wine cases? I will need to package about 800 bottles of wine for safe storage and shipment. I would like the cases and the dividers and have the ability to seal the boxes.

Thanks.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Mar 16, 2017)

Personally, I touched bases with the guy at the local Walmart store who stocks the alcohol and found out when he stocks the wine. Then asked him if he would save me the boxes, which he does. Here in Ohio we have state liquor stores, one could ask them about saving wine boxes.

Mike


----------



## Rocky (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks, Mike. I am in Powell, Ohio and I have gotten boxes from Trader Joes in Dublin. The problem with them is they normally cut off the top of the box. They are fine for storing empty bottles but not for my current need. I need something that has the top in place so I can tape it for storage and transportation.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 16, 2017)

Check with your local winery


----------



## stickman (Mar 16, 2017)

A large banquet hall will often have full cases of empty bottles stacked out back after the weekend. Late Sunday night is a good time to check.


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 20, 2017)

Rocky,

I'm going to be in Columbus next week and we have about 20 or so empty wine cases that we are going to either give away or cut up for recycling. Let me know and I can drop them off next Monday evening or Tuesday.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Mar 20, 2017)

Are you moving ? 

I know Andersons is on the other side of town. but I'm sure you could get them all from them. I get 10 at a time from our store. Never even makes a dent in their empty pile. I've stopped saving empty cases and just get new ones as needed.


----------



## BOB21801 (Mar 31, 2017)

mikewatkins727 said:


> Personally, I touched bases with the guy at the local Walmart store who stocks the alcohol and found out when he stocks the wine. Then asked him if he would save me the boxes, which he does. Here in Ohio we have state liquor stores, one could ask them about saving wine boxes.
> 
> Mike


 
That's a good idea. I've been wondering about this myself. I have quite a lot of bottles, and it would be nice to have suitable boxes, with dividers to keep them all neat and organized. I think I'll hit up a near by liquor dispensary tomorrow. Thanks. 

Bob


----------

